#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] 神秘的日本妖怪之妖狐

## 帥氣天使

妖狐

從很早以前，人們就相信狐狸擁有妖力，而其中最有名的大概就是「玉藻前」的故事吧！他在平安時代化身為一名絕世美女接近鳥羽上皇，相要伺機奪取整個國家。他到最後是輸給上皇身邊的陰陽師。聽說這名玉藻前全身都是金色的，而且這名玉藻前的祖先是來自中國、印度，中國指的應該就是商朝「妲已」吧。至於是在什麼時候傳到日本的就不曉得了。但應是藉由真言宗的茶吉尼天信仰，與稻荷神社結合，而增加了許多妖力，形成現在的妖狐。不過，要注意的是，雖然都叫他們妖狐、妖狐的，但他們其實不是從狐狸變化而成的妖怪。他們原先是山神，只不過後來因為長時間與許多動物靈產生結合，而變成野獸的姿態而已。而在日本人眼中看來，他們剛好長得很像狐狸。同樣的這種妖怪，在埃及人的眼中看來則像狗(他們稱之為艾奴卑斯神，在古埃及的壁畫中經常出現)。在歐洲人看來則像山羊一樣，他們稱之為「撒旦」。

----------


## 鵺影

...好像有點攀親引戚的感覺耶...(汗

日本的玉藻前、稻荷神社所指的狐妖，
中國封神榜的妲己所指的狐精，
甚至跟山神、埃及神等等扯上關系，
最後竟連地獄之王撒旦都...

這些神話、文化所產生的背景與時空截然不同，
實在讓人很難扯上關系...

我唯一看過將這些設定作牽連的就是魔力小馬(潮與虎)，
其中的白面者就扮演了這樣的角色。

----------

